# Need opinions on my Phrag seedlings



## iwillard (Dec 17, 2013)

I had to compot my Phrag seedlings in a hurry,then ended up taking them for a road trip (about 4,400 miles). They are now home but had to do some cleaning up on the leaves where they were turning brown,snipped off few and left some as is. Can you all critique my seedlings and tell me what I can do for them for their survival? For the road,I had a mini fan,RO water and heat mat but the only light that was available through the darkened windows. Since I'm home now,they've been in the greenhouse.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 17, 2013)

pics aren't showing


----------



## Justin (Dec 17, 2013)

they need a cover...not fully closed though. good luck!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 17, 2013)

as long as they have roots they should do fine


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2013)

Can you copy and paste the links here in the bottom format for forums?


----------



## iwillard (Dec 17, 2013)

Trying again! as I cannot see them as single pictures on photobucket myself. It shows grey screen.
Links:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/iwillard/004-6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/iwillard/003Small.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/iwillard/002Small.jpg

I have tried all the suggestions by photobucket to correct the problem with viewing and it's still blank grey screen. Thank you *CC*,*Justin*,*ehanes* and *Eric*.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2013)

The 3rd photo you first posted is showing. They look OK, maybe a little moisture would help.
Just curious, 4400 miles, NY to California, then back East to Pittsburgh!?


----------



## iwillard (Dec 18, 2013)

> ]Just curious, 4400 miles, NY to California, then back East to Pittsburgh!?



SW Florida! Drove down to pick up someone who was afraid of flying,drove her northern VA to attend her daughter's funeral then drove her back home. Return home was full of hesitation....ice,snow,more snow or palm trees,orchid nurseries,lots of houses for sale,it was so tempting.:drool:

Back to the seedlings,it's been 11 days since transplanting them and they are still alive! Whomever said "orchids live in spite of us" is a genius as I think I have tried every way to kill them. I have them in tall plastic grape containers with lots of openings,on the bottom I cut out a piece of wicking fabric I got from firstray then layers of sphagnum moss and seedling roots are wrapped in long pieces then anchored with more moss. Placed them in a square food container quarter way filled with RO water,K-lite and Kelpmax mixture,moss seems quite wet so far,should I mist them daily? I keep the greenhouse at 75% humidity level with hydrofogger. More humidity instead of misting?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 19, 2013)

I grow phrag flaskings in sphagnum and water every three to four days..at around 60 -70 percent humidity (it may be higher closer to the sphagnum)..keep the sphagnum too wet and it becomes slimey ( which may or may not be a bad thing)..i have 100 percent survival rate with my phrags


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, southern living is tempting. (But not below Va for me! ) Good luck w/ the seedlings, I'm sure they will do fine, maybe you can even separate the little ones in a few weeks. Remember us at STF when they get bigger.


----------



## iwillard (Jan 8, 2014)

> I grow phrag flaskings in sphagnum and water every three to four days..at around 60 -70 percent humidity (it may be higher closer to the sphagnum)..keep the sphagnum too wet and it becomes slimey ( which may or may not be a bad thing)..i have 100 percent survival rate with my phrags



Ed, this sphagnum moss growing got me scratching my head! There were 2 miniscule corms (?),no roots just barely there leaves,instead of chucking them I decided to stick them into the moss,they are still alive after 30 days and they grew roots.
One seedling is now 2" tall,I suppose it is time to transplant that one? Do you keep them in moss or use different mixture?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2014)

If they have roots and leaves they may do OK. 
BTW, I was able to open the top photo on the second set you posted, just very slow loaded.


----------

